# USITT 2010, Kansas City



## derekleffew (Feb 26, 2010)

March 31-April 02, 2010. Conference Website. Note the deviation in schedule from previous years. The Stage Expo is Wed-Fri, not over a weekend as it has been in the past. Manufacturers have started making "Exhibit Floor Only" passes available. Who's planning on attending? Will there be a CB Meet-Up?


----------



## Kelite (Feb 26, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> March 31-April 02, 2010. Conference Website. Note the deviation in schedule from previous years. The Stage Expo is Wed-Fri, not over a weekend as it has been in the past. Manufacturers have started making "Exhibit Floor Only" passes available. Who's planning on attending? Will there be a CB Meet-Up?



The Exhibit Floor Only passes are available from many manufacturers, including Apollo. Please send an email to [email protected] with: 
Name
Mailing address
# tix needed

or call us at *800-CUT-GOBO* (800)288-4626 and ask for a few!


----------



## ptero (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll be there Wednesday through Friday, leaving on Saturday. We're driving from Michigan. I joined when I registered (should have become a member years ago). Even though I am no spring chicken, I'm a USITT nOOb. See ya there, eh?


----------



## kiilljoy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going. I'm really excited for my first trip to any of the tech conferences! And I don't have to pay hotel because my parents live in KC.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 1, 2010)

I will, unfortunately, not be able to attend USITT this year. However, I will be at LDI in Las Vegas in November.


----------



## jfleenor (Mar 1, 2010)

Doug Fleenor and I will be flying in on Tuesday, out on Saturday. You may see us around!


----------



## Hoffer (Mar 3, 2010)

A CB meet-up would be great. Count me in.
H


----------



## STEVETERRY (Mar 6, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> March 31-April 02, 2010. Conference Website. Note the deviation in schedule from previous years. The Stage Expo is Wed-Fri, not over a weekend as it has been in the past. Manufacturers have started making "Exhibit Floor Only" passes available. Who's planning on attending? Will there be a CB Meet-Up?



I will be there Monday evening to Thurs AM.

ST


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm driving down Tuesday and flying out Saturday.

I'll be there for all the fun.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Mar 7, 2010)

I will be there for the full run.

My luck with random drawings, which usually doesn't exist, had me picked for the H&H Specialties Student Conference Support so all of my fees ended up being paid.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 8, 2010)

For those of you who are attending, pick a convenient time between sessions for an unofficial CB meet-up, and post it here. Unfortunately, I don't think any of the CB staff are planning on attending. Traditionally, the Apollo Booth, #? (with or without Kelite) has been a convenient place to meet.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 8, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> For those of you who are attending, pick a convenient time between sessions for an unofficial CB meet-up, and post it here. Unfortunately, I don't think any of the CB staff are planning on attending. Traditionally, the Apollo Booth, #? (with or without Kelite) has been a convenient place to meet.



The friendly folks at Apollo kindly invite all those within the ControlBooth family to meet-up at *booth #730* sometime/s during the tradeshow. Whether it be a specific time/day or if you would choose to drop by each day at a specified time, there may be a better chance of greeting each other face to face.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 13, 2010)

I will, unfortunately, not be able to attend this year. My work schedule and budget won't let me fit it in. It is a great time though.

~Dave


----------



## bdkdesigns (Mar 16, 2010)

Just a quick FYI for those of you with iPhones or iPod Touches: USITT has a free app that has a list of all of the sessions and events.


----------



## echnaret (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll be there Wed-Fri. I'm excited, it's my first time going.


----------

